

Ask HN: Books for "Mathematics in Biology" - justlearning

HNers: could you suggest me a book or two in 'Mathematics in Biology'. Beginners or intermediate is what I am looking at.<p>I was intrigued by "Essential Mathematical Biology"  http://www.amazon.com/reader/185233536X).<p>I usually pick a book based on amazon ratings. I also pour through HN comments and find it equally rated.(eg: "random walk thru walk street" on amazon vs the comments here at HN)
======
Serene
This book has even better reviews:
<http://books.google.com/books?id=VmCQ28GWqE0C> Mathematical Biology: Spatial
models and biomedical applications By James Dickson Murray. Amazon link:
[http://www.amazon.com/Mathematical-Biology-Introduction-
Inte...](http://www.amazon.com/Mathematical-Biology-Introduction-
Interdisciplinary-
Mathematics/dp/0387952233/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1274143109&sr=1-1)

Mathematical approaches differ greatly depending on the area of biology. I
could recommend a good review if I knew your favorite area.

~~~
justlearning
i don't have a favorite area - to say. I want to get a book to pique my
curiosity.

